# NBD! H-B 6 string Content (56k - no go)



## PnKnG (Jun 29, 2010)

Since I got a 8 string Roter on the way I sad to myself that I might as well also get a 6 string bass to go along with it 
Its a Harley Benton HBB-600. Its a 2 piece ashe body with a maple neck. Its seems to be nearly the exact same bass as the Douglas WOB 826 with only minor differences. I would guess that they are made in the same factory.
It plays really really nice and well for a bass that only costs 169 Euros.
The neck is quite thin and feels like a wide C shape. Sort of like you would describe Ibanez necks.
The only thing thats a bit of a letdown are the pickups and EQ. The pickups seem really weak and the EQ only seems to be different if I crank up the bass or play around with the volume. The treble and balance seem to make nearly no difference at all, no matter where I set them.
But that was something that was to be expected from such an instrument in this price range.
Since I'm working alot this summer I may drop in some new pickups at the end of summer. Maybe some EMGs or even Q-Tuners 

Now on to the PR0N:






















And some more pics showing of the grain of the wood:


----------



## Origin (Jun 29, 2010)

Utterly sick, love it. Looks like you got your money's worth


----------



## PnKnG (Jul 1, 2010)

Origin said:


> Utterly sick, love it. Looks like you got your money's worth



Thanks man. Its a bit of a shame that you only see the grain if you look at it really up close or in really good light. Surely worth the money.

BTW: whats up with no other posts. Usually everybody is such a posting whore when someone gets new stuff? And it even has a small review and wood-grain p0rn in it. 
So where are all the posts?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 1, 2010)

Damn man...that is one sexy 6 string! Diggin the wood grain a lot


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 1, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Since I'm working alot this summer I may drop in some new pickups at the end of summer. Maybe some EMGs or even Q-Tuners



Q-Tuners.


----------



## Origin (Jul 1, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> BTW: whats up with no other posts. Usually everybody is such a posting whore when someone gets new stuff? And it even has a small review and wood-grain p0rn in it.
> So where are all the posts?



I could edit my post to say FIRST LOLEPIC to incite enough fury to attract many posts if you'd like.  

Bass is still beautiful by the way


----------



## PnKnG (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a questions if I would go with Q-Tuners:

The bass currently has an active 2 band eq + balance and volume pre-amp. Do I still need it or would I be better of with having a tone pot for each of them and than a balance + volume? is that possible with all passive gear?


----------



## Bevo (Jul 4, 2010)

If the pickups are passive then it may be good to go with all new controls, it may unleash the tone.
A guy does that to the SX basses and its just amazing the difference.

Change everything including the cable jack, its a cheap upgrade!


----------



## PnKnG (Jul 5, 2010)

Bevo said:


> If the pickups are passive then it may be good to go with all new controls, it may unleash the tone.
> A guy does that to the SX basses and its just amazing the difference.
> 
> Change everything including the cable jack, its a cheap upgrade!



It has an active system right now.

1 Volume
1 Balance between the pickups
1 Treble EQ
1 Bass EQ

I mainly wanted to wait until I get new pickups and than do a complete update/replacement of all the electronics.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooh,, the grain looks really sexy!
Sorry for not replying any earlier!!  but you now,, we Europeans do sleep sometimes.. (+ go to work sometimes..)



Gratz on your purchase, I like the grain + finish, not too fond of the headstock (especially from behind .. but oh well, as long as she has some big p-ups and a nice input, then it's fine for me  ... you know what I'm talking about )


----------

